# back ground paint.



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, Everyone

Does anyone know where the best place is too buy paint for aquarium back ground.
That safe and easy to remove if I ever change my mind and what type of paint should I look for.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Krylon Fusion. Should be able to just scrape it off. Just mask off the trim.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

As well as spray paint I've also used latex paint. The latex is handy because you can paint your tank inside your house with very little mess.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for your comments. Now if I were to go with the spray paint or pails of latex paint? how much do you think I will need to cover a 4' X 3' and a 6' x 2' pane of glass how many coats do you reckon. Got two tanks to do


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Krylon Fusion. Should be able to just scrape it off. Just mask off the trim.


Just painted my 10 gallon yesterday =)

Mask and spray, done it a billion times! With both large 55 gallons and small 10 gallons


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ludds said:


> Thanks for your comments. Now if I were to go with the spray paint or pails of latex paint? how much do you think I will need to cover a 4' X 3' and a 6' x 2' pane of glass how many coats do you reckon. Got two tanks to do


I'd recommend two cans to be safe!
I don't see why 2 cans won't be enough! And yes, it'll be safe!
DON'T use windex or anything to wipe the glass!
Just water or vinegar please!


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

A small can of sample paint from Home Depot should be enough; you can roll it on with a foam roller.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Krylon plastic fusion spray paint

http://fishtankprojects.com/aquascaping/osaka-forest-tank-log.html


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

A lot of people have claimed great success with spray on plasti dip. It will stick and apparently, pulls off clean as a full sheet.


----------



## ludds14 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks all for the tips and options


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Plastidip is the best, that way you can peel it off if you ever use the tank for something else, or for some reason, change the colour.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I've always been confused by the idea of painting a tank.
Extra large sheets of construction paper from the dollar store and a bit of tape has always been my preference. 
Had tanks go for almost a decade without having to replace it.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

What about painting a sort of mural on the back of the tank with acrylic paint? it comes off glass easily enough.


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

i used plastidip on my tank. it was very easy to spray on and i just recently peeled it off after a year on with no problem at all and it peeled all of in one piece.


----------



## ludds14 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ya was thinking about grabbing some plastidip, $24 a can lol my tank cost me $50 used. Hahaha lol.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

US Walmart $8


----------



## ludds14 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the tip @ eternity302


----------

